# Sulcata in NC



## JonAz (Aug 14, 2012)

Not really sure where else to put this, but I want him so I figure the wanted section haha. 

Anyways, was wondering if someone near this ad would be willing to pick this guy up for me and then ship him to me. I would pay for everything including the rehoming fee the poster wants and shipping. Please contact me if you can help me out!

-Jon


----------



## dmmj (Aug 14, 2012)

I don't see an ad.


----------



## JonAz (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow fail...

http://charlotte.craigslist.org/pet/3194477585.html


----------



## Julius25 (Aug 14, 2012)

very nice tort


----------



## JonAz (Aug 14, 2012)

Sent an email a few days ago with no response. I'm thinking he just doesn't want to ship.


----------

